# Charging a 24 volt system



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am converting from a 12 volt trolling motor to 24 volt. Currently I have an on board 12 volt charger. 

What's the best and most economical to set up a two battery bank charging system?

Another 12 volt charger pigtailed from the plug? Or can I just connect the two batteries together and use my existing charger? 

Ps, batteries are goi to end up about 3' apart.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Make it convenient for yourself and no hassle charging, get a two bank charger. A quality two bank will charge each battery independently which is what you want. Sell the single on board(?) charger or use it for the starting battery. Two batteries wired in series for twelve volt being charged by a single charger is a no-no.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I suspected that.

Maybe the better question is what can I expect to have to do to replace my current 12 volt powerdrive motor with a 24 volt terova? Will I need a new receptacle? Will my quick mount bracket work? I'll switch out the charger.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Thanks Ron. I suspected that.
> 
> Maybe the better question is what can I expect to have to do to replace my current 12 volt powerdrive motor with a 24 volt terova? Will I need a new receptacle? Will my quick mount bracket work? I'll switch out the charger.


If you make your jump at the batteries, the current trolling motor receptacle should handle it fine. I'm not familiar with the electric steer units as far as bracket compatibility goes. But definitely buy at least a 2 bank charger. The simplicity and piece of mind that you know everything is "right" is worth the added cost.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The same receptacle will work. What #thrust Terrova versus the PD you are replacing? You may have to change the circuit breaker rating. If you are going with a 80# thrust, you will need a 60 amp breaker. Get the manual reset marine breaker from Amazon as they are the best price. I'm not sure about the mount.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you do decide to change out your plug I strongly suggest you take a look at this plug. It is around $39 on Amazon

http://www.iboats.com/Battery-Tende...1041911--session_id.015034567--view_id.685777

I installed this on my boat early this year and it is far and away the best plug I have ever seen. Very easy to install and use.

Real easy and it locks into place. Just turn the round black knob and it spirals itself into a locked position.

I had fought trolling motor plugs for 25 years and just never really liked any of them, not to mention how many fires and melted wires on boats are caused by the plugs.

I heard about this one and tried it and it is very nice.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks all. I have decided to do it right. Minnkota makes a two battery on board waterproof charger for 120$ on amazon.

I called minn kota today and they said the plug will be the same. They told me to make sure I have 8 guage wiring

I will have to check for the breaker, I assume I have one already, might just need the guts replaced.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Thanks all. I have decided to do it right. Minnkota makes a two battery on board waterproof charger for 120$ on amazon.
> 
> I called minn kota today and they said the plug will be the same. They told me to make sure I have 8 guage wiring
> 
> I will have to check for the breaker, I assume I have one already, might just need the guts replaced.


Good choice on the minn kota charger. I bought the MK315 about 2 years ago after repeated failures from a Pro Mariner. Couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

